
Amazon’s private label business: 94% market-share of all batteries sold online - HNNoLikey
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/16/amazons-private-label-business-is-booming-thanks-to-device-sales-expanded-fashion-lines/
======
olegkikin
The title doesn't match the article. 94% is an insane claim. Even 10% would
be.

